# CTS-V calipers a direct bolt-on?



## MrBaz (Mar 17, 2010)

There is a guy over on the ls1tech forums (I think) that did a 'budget' front-end BBK for his trans am.

He was able to directly bolt up CTS-V calipers (the older 5-lug) with no adapter. He then used 13" C6 Z06 rotors. The price is amazingly low.

Does anyone know if the CTS-V calipers are a direct bolt-on for the GTO?


----------

